# knock sensor code



## rgb03 (Jan 18, 2005)

hi everyone i have a 93 gxe with 136000 miles on it i have had this code for quite sometime but a friend said thayt it wasnt to big a deal not to change it. any suggestions? thanks.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I would clean the mounting for the knock sensor so that is grounded well. I would clear the codes after a good tune up as well. Usually the knock sensor is triggered by a rough idle or misfiring spark plug. It is rather easy to change the sensor but I would wait until it is malfunctioning.

Troy


----------



## rgb03 (Jan 18, 2005)

thanks, but how would i know if its malfunctioning? thanks, ron


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

After a tune up and after clearing the codes in the ECU. If the code comes back, then we can do more to diagnose whether the knock sensor is actually the problem.

Troy


----------



## rgb03 (Jan 18, 2005)

i have done a full tuneup many times. the code is there even after i erase the codes it comes right back. the only problems i have with my car is a slight whezing noise sometimes when i step on the gas.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Clean and tighten the mounting for the knock sensor and check the connection. Also measure the sensor resistance it should be between 500 to 620 K-Ohms, if it is out of this range replace it.

Troy


----------



## importroller (Jan 22, 2005)

its not that easy to replace. its a pretty tight squeeze to get that bolt out. you will have to detach the coolant hose that is back there to get the necessary clearance


----------



## rgb03 (Jan 18, 2005)

thanks fellas! :thumbup:


----------



## tallers (Feb 4, 2005)

*Check Engine "Knock Sensor" code P0304*

My '97 Altima (127k miles) has the Check Engine light on. I brought it for an inspection at the dealership. They said the code was P0304. They said I needed a new intake manifold gasket and PCV valve. I changed the PCV and the light is still on. I live in the Philly area and emission testing is required in addition to the inspection. This state testing is an automatic failure if the check engine light is on.

The stealer wanted $800 to change the intake gasket. Has anyone had their intake manifold gasket go? Is there any "goop" that can seal the "leak"? Can I reset the ECM to get the light to go off? The gasket replacement look like a bear to do myself.

The car runs rough at idle but other than that it's fine. Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

You can reset the ECU and the light will turn off for weeks or even for a minute. The 0304 is no. 4 cylinder misfire. I addressed this code in another post; http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=83894

Troy


----------

